# Lighting Kit



## Char (Mar 26, 2013)

I am looking into buying a startup lighting kit. I've been reading about different modifiers (umbrella, softbox, octobox) and decided I want to start off by buying a rectangular softbox kit. From what I've seen this will give me the desired effect I am interested in. I also like the octobox but I don't know if I should start off with the rectangular softbox then experiment with the octobox. I will eventually work with the umbrella. 
The purpose for the modifiers is indoor portraits.

Let's say I start off with a rectangular softbox. I've looked up a few kits on amazon:

Amazon.com: CowboyStudio 220 Watt Photo Studio Monolight Strobe/Flash Softbox Umbrella Lighting Kit - 2 Studio Flash/Strobe, 1 Softbox, 1 Reflective Umbrella: Camera & Photo

Amazon.com: StudioFX 320 Watt Photo Studio MonoLight Strobe Flash Softbox Lighting Umbrella Kit: Electronics

How do the watts come into play? 160W vs 110W? What is most suitable for indoor shots?

Also I was looking up to buy only one softbox but I can't seem to find a decent one. If you know of any kit or individual softbox please post the link.

Thank you very much in advance.

C


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 26, 2013)

Flashpoint 

adorama.com


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2013)

Out of the two kits you linked us to, I would definitely suggest the one from StudioFX as being the better set-up. It comes with two,matching 20x28 inch softboxes, and two 160 Watt-second "economy" monolights. For less than $140, with two light stands. "Economy" monolights have non-replaceable flash tubes...these might last 50,000 flashes before they break. Accidental drops and knock-overs are likely to ruin these lights and/or their flash tubes, so use them carefully.

The Adorama Flaspoint monolights that 2wheelphoto mentioned cost approximately 2x more money, but are made better, and have user-REPLACEABLE flashtubes. The lights are also bigger, in terms of the size of the housings. And heavier. And better-made.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 26, 2013)

Agreew ith 2Wheel; look at Adorama's Flashpoint line.  Even at those prices the Cowboy Studio gear is NOT worth the money!


----------



## Char (Mar 26, 2013)

After reading all your comments I started reading a bit more. I started checking other forums and realized I do not need a whole setup and decided I should start out with a single softbox and a reflector.
I went into Adorama, since you all seem to agree on this, and verified their Flashpoint line. I found this:

Flashpoint II FP320SB1 Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP320SB1

It is pretty much in my price range, and it looks sturdy and durable. 
Could someone verify this and let me know if this is a good choice in softbox?

C


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Char said:


> After reading all your comments I started reading a bit more. I started checking other forums and realized I do not need a whole setup and decided I should start out with a single softbox and a reflector.
> I went into Adorama, since you all seem to agree on this, and verified their Flashpoint line. I found this:
> 
> Flashpoint II FP320SB1 Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP320SB1
> ...



I also agree you are better off with the Flashpoint gear! A 24x24 is fine for starting out... but it really depends on what you are planning on shooting with it.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes. Flashpoint and 24x24.

Here is what a 24x24 softobox looks like from about 5 feet distant. This shot has one very highly-diffused side-light aimed from behind and back toward the head, and one very weak background light. This was shot specifically for a Linkedin thumbnail portrait. You can see, the catchlights in the eyes are square.


----------



## Char (Mar 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Char said:
> 
> 
> > After reading all your comments I started reading a bit more. I started checking other forums and realized I do not need a whole setup and decided I should start out with a single softbox and a reflector.
> ...



I want to do single full body portraits, headshots, like the one @Derrel posted above. I'm scared this 24x24 won't be enough for full body portraits. What do you think?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 26, 2013)

The 24x24 will NOT be enough for full body portraits, but there are lots of alternatives.  One modifier I like a LOT, especially for its portability is the brolly-box.  I have a 60" that I use with good results for full body shots, and unlike soft-boxes, these do not reuqire a particular speed-ring, and they're cheap too; I think I paid under $150 for mine.


----------



## Char (Mar 26, 2013)

tirediron said:


> The 24x24 will NOT be enough for full body portraits, but there are lots of alternatives.  One modifier I like a LOT, especially for its portability is the brolly-box.  I have a 60" that I use with good results for full body shots, and unlike soft-boxes, these do not reuqire a particular speed-ring, and they're cheap too; I think I paid under $150 for mine.



Can you tell me more about this brolly box?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a 60" brolly (probably similar to what John has) the Photek Softlighter  Amazon.com: Photek Softliter 60 Inch Diffused Umbrella: Camera & Photo  Puts out great light, and does well for single full body, even does ok with a couple if you are careful.

I agree with John about the 24x24, which is why I asked earlier, WHAT you wanted to shoot!  lol! 24x24 is great for head and shoulders, even upper body... but won't cut it for full body!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 26, 2013)

Yep, pretty much the same beast!  Great for those of us who don't have the patience to fight with a soft-box at every shoot!


----------



## davisphotos (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree with the others that Adorama's Flashpoint is about the cheapest I would recommend. I started out with a super cheap Interfit kit, which got about 6 months of frustrating, constantly fighting with it use before I threw it in the trash and switched to Speedotron. I like Photoflex softboxes a lot-easy to set up and break down, plus you can get speedrings for most brands of lights, so if you switch lighting kits you don't need new softboxes. I've used 2 24x36 softboxes stacked on top of each other for full body shots, but 24x24 would have some serious light fall off.
The advice of starting with one light and a reflector is solid. The kits that include 3 lights and all kinds of modifiers may be tempting, but they are junk, and you are better off really mastering one light before you start adding more complexity.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 29, 2013)

The best advice I can give is to buy the best quality gear you can possibly get the first time around.

Going cheap is false economy.


----------



## Char (Mar 29, 2013)

It seems the majority, if not everyone, agrees Flashpoint is the way to go.
Also, @tirediron and @cgipson1 mentioned about assembly and disassembly. It got me thinking and I will likely be disassembling this softbox constantly. I helped set up a kit for a friend the other day and I realized how horrible it is to be mounting a softbox over and over again.
I did some browsing in Adorama and found this: http://http://www.adorama.com/FPSB2436PZ.html It looks easy to work with and it can be used for torso shots. (correct me if I am mistaken) Any pointers?

NB Maybe I should open another thread but I want to wing it here. I will be buying an AlienBee B400. Do I need the Paul C Buff speedring in order to put the softbox together? And will it go well with this softbox? Would I need any additional equipment in order to use this softbox with the AB flash? 

Cheers! And thank you all for the help

C


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 30, 2013)

This may be more than you want to spend but will do what you seem to want to do.
Westcott 50 inch Recessed Front Apollo JS 2348

I have one and it's well built and easy to set up/take down and doesn't require a speed ring.  It's also big enough to do full body shots.

There is also a 28x28 if you like.


----------



## Char (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you, Mike_E! This would work perfectly. The price difference is not that much. I will see how I work my budget. 

Much appreciated

C


----------

